# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Wrastający paznokieć jak leczyć

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od pewnego czasu mam problem z wrastającym paznokciem u dużego palca lewej stopy. Stosuje różne środki, ale nie ma żadnych efektów i wciąż nie mogę się pozbyć tego problemu. Dlatego zwracam się do uzytkowników tego forum, czy ktoś z Was zna jakieś skuteczne metody na taki wrastający paznokieć?
Proszę o pomoc

----------


## susu

*Wrastanie paznokcia -*Schorzenie to dotyczy najczęściej dużego palca stopy, czyli palucha. Wrastający paznokieć palucha jest zwykle następstwem półkolistego, zamiast prostego, obcinania paznokcia albo jego zbyt krótkiego przycięcia. Mogą się do tego także przyczyniać przyciasne lub za wąskie buty. Przy dłużej trwającym ucisku, w bruździe macierzy paznokcia mogą powstać bolesne odciski.
Stanowczo nie należy samemu leczyć wrośniętego paznokcia z przewlekłym lub ostrym stanem zapalnym. Kiedy z wału okołopaznokciowego wycieka wydzielina ropna musi wkroczyć lekarz
. Jeżeli współistnieją zaburzenia krążenia i zakażenia wywołane cukrzycą lub inną przewlekłą chorobą leczenie powinien prowadzić podiatra, czyli lekarz specjalizujący się w chorobach stóp.

Często wystarczają środki „nieoperacyjne" - antybiotyki i tamponada. Najpierw starannie oczyszcza się rowek przy paznokciu. Następnie między wał a paznokieć wsuwa się miękką gazę nasączoną maścią przeciwzapalną. Po kilku sekundach wyjmuje się tampon i wycina ten fragment płytki, który wrasta w ciało i powoduje ból. Po czym na krawędź paznokcia nasuwa się cieniutką, przeciętą wzdłuż jednego brzegu rureczkę Sulci-Protektor. Należy ją zabezpieczyć
 przed zsunięciem się. Do tego celu używa się preparatu do rekonstrukcji paznokci, co nawet przy dużym ubytku spowoduje, że szczelina wypełni się, tworząc tzw. protezę paznokcia. Zabieg ten przeprowadzony w specjalistycznym gabinecie, przynosi natychmiastową ulgę.
Usunięcie paznokcia stosowane jest rzadko, najczęściej w zaniedbanych przypadkach.
*
Usuwanie łagodnie wrastającego paznokcia palucha*

1.Wymocz paluch w ciepłej wodzie (ok. 10 minut) z dodatkiem 2 łyżek stołowych łagodnie działającego detergentu.
2.Po osuszeniu stopy przyłóż do palucha okład z lodu i trzymaj go 3 minuty, po to by powierzchnia palucha zdrętwiała.
3.Wysterylizowanymi cążkami wytnij wrastającą część paznokcia, tak aby nie przeciąć otaczającej tkanki.
4.Powtórz okład z lodu, nie uciskając za mocno palucha.
5.Osusz stopę, zakładając na paluch gazik nasączony roztworem płynu dezynfekującego i zabandażuj ją.
6.Rano i wieczorem mocz paluch w ciepłej wodzie i po osuszeniu załóż opatrunek.
7.Jeżeli jest to możliwe na czas leczenia używaj obuwia z odkrytymi palcami.

Jesli to nie pomoże - to wtedy zgłoś się do lekarza  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jestem weteranką wrastających paznokci i byłam leczona chyba wszystkimi metodami...dlatego postanowiłam napisać nieco więcej o swoich doświadczeniach...jedynie zrywania paznokcia dzięki Bogu nie musiałam przechodzić... dlatego pomyślałam, że warto wspomnieć o metodzie, która ostatecznie u mnie okazała się jedyną skuteczną, a nie ma jej tu wymienionej, miałam zabieg kostką arkady i jest to uważam przełomowa metoda w leczeniu tego schorzenia. Po wcześniejszym chirurgicznym wycinaniu części paznokcia, po roku miałam nawroty i wtedy zdecydowałam się na zabieg kostką. Warto o niej wspomnieć, bo gdybym wiedziała wcześniej o tej alternatywie, nie zdecydowałabym się na wycinanie, które było bolesne i nie przyniosło oczekiwanych rezultatów. Leczenie kostką jest nieinwazyjne i prawie bezbolesne, poczułam ulgę już po zejściu z fotela, mogłam normalnie chodzić. Jestem z Warszawy i robiłam zabieg w Libramax, trwało to ok 45 minut. Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia

----------


## gosia111

Moim zdaniem też najlepszą metoda jest leczenie kostką Arkady. Miałam robiony ten zabieg w gabinecie podologicznum, u pani Katarzyny Gaździckiej, która przyjmuje przy skwerze ks. kard. Stefana Wyszyńskiego 5 w Warszawie. Słyszałam, że można taki zabieg wykonać też u kosmetyczki, ale ja bym się na coś takiego nie zdecydowała. Tak jak napisała Weteranka, ten zabieg jest niemal bezbolesny i trwa do 40 minut. Ja akurat musiałam jeszcze później przyjść na wizytę kontrolną, ale wszystko było ok. Zupełnie nie wyobrażam sobie, jak można dać sobie zerwać całkiem paznokieć, ja bym chyba nie wytrzymała nawet ze znieczuleniem. Samo myślenie o tym mnie przeraża.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokladnie, nie ma co wycinać, wystarczy znaleźć dobrą klinikę jak w moim przypadku np libramax i poddać się nowoczesnemu zabiegowi, ulga gwarantowana i przede wszystkim nie ma możliwości nawrotów przy dobrym prowadzeniu i trzymaniu się zaleceń

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A znacie dobrą klinikę w Katowicach?

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja znam, ale pod Wrocławiem w Twardogórze, nazywa się Gabiline i jest to gabinet podologiczno-kosmetyczny. Znają się na rzeczy, mojemu mężowi pomogli z wrastającym paznokciem, miał założoną klamrę.

----------


## ulka22

No mozna kilkoma metodami. Czesto stosuje sie klamre, ale tez poprzez podnoszenie paznokcia lub czesciowe usuniecie. Takie rzeczy na miejuscu ustala sie z lekarzem bo wszystko zalezy od zaawansowania schorzenia. Moja matka miala zakladana wlasnie klamre w Centrum Medycznym Bieńkowski. Klamra ciagnie paznokiec ku gorze uwypuklając go, ale z tego co mowila to tylko tak brzmi. Na co dzien w ogole tego nie odczuwala

----------


## iwona8989

Mi się udało pozbyć tego problemu poprzez klamrę Frasera, zakładałam ja w Tarnowie w centrum Podologicznym. Nie przeszkadzała mi w codziennych czynnościach

----------

